
Getkitsune.com – Web optimisation tool for web developers - VigilV
I am not a developer, frankly this would be my first post on HN.
I work with Kitsune, it&#x27;s a one click solution to host, optimize, setup CDN for  websites to be used by web developers(we released the first version for static websites recently).
We&#x27;d love your feedback. If you are interested in  helping us, please send an email with your inputs to vigil.v@getkitsune.com<p>Also, you can check out the initial release product at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getkitsune.com&#x2F;
======
onion2k
I don't see any evidence of [http://getkitsune.com/](http://getkitsune.com/)
using a CDN of any sort. Aren't you using your own service?

~~~
VigilV
This was our initial website, our new website(under construction) will be
hosted on our own service. Kitsune blog is hosted on our systems though, here
is the link blog.getkistune.com

~~~
onion2k
_Kitsune blog is hosted on our systems though_

Your blog is hosted on AWS. The CDN is Cloudfront.

If you've build something to easily get a site on to AWS with Cloudfront
configured automatically that's great, and potentially very useful for some
people, but maybe you should be upfront about what the service you're selling
actually is.

~~~
VigilV
Thanks, this is helping. Another thing I forgot to mention was , Kitsune works
on pay as you go model, i.e. you pay only what you use for Hosting and this is
billed monthly .

